# NEW Fenix TK11 XP-G R5 and TK12 XP-G R5 - 18650 - 285 Lumens



## Corvette6769 (Mar 9, 2010)

TK11 R5 
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=67

TK12 R5
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=68


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Figured it was about time for Fenix to jump on the XPG bandwagon. The XPG TK11 is interesting, will keep an eye on it for a while.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beam profile doesn't look good:
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/6571/201039163629295.jpg
Ugly rings + even uglier dark hole inside hotspot. Besides it won't throw as good as XR-E.


----------



## PerttiK (Mar 9, 2010)

Those can't be OTF lumens?


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 9, 2010)

PerttiK said:


> Those can't be OTF lumens?


I believe so. Fenix has a reputation of being accurate with their performance ratings. 

Remember that the 345 lumen Cree XLamp XP-G LED (which is 37 percent brighter, 53 percent more efficient, and 80% smaller than the brightest XR-E LED - at only 3.5mm x 3.5mm, the smaller XP-G is rated 139 lumens per watt at 350 mA and driven at 1 A, the XP-G produces 345 lumens)


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

PerttiK said:


> Those can't be OTF lumens?



it wouldn't surprise me, The XPG in R4 or R5 at 1.2A will do around 250-300 in a good P60 host.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks identical to the XR-E (SMO) beam profile. They could just be showing the same pic


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 9, 2010)

phantom23 said:


> Beam profile doesn't look good:
> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/6571/201039163629295.jpg
> Ugly rings + even uglier dark hole inside hotspot. Besides it won't throw as good as XR-E.



It looks like they used almost the same beamshot as for the TK11 R2. It might look different in the real world. There is also no dark hole inside the hotspot on these beamshots. The hotspot is uniform.

Oops monkeyboy was faster


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as I can tell, the TK11 uses smooth
and TK12 uses OP [stippled]

How long has the xp-g R4 been available in the PD30+


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 9, 2010)

ever since i got my Q-Turbo it almost covered all types of flashlights,so i abandon my Fenixes,just my 0.2cents.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 9, 2010)

If the light is white I might just be interested. I'll wait for the reviews.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> How long has the xp-g R4 been available in the PD30+


Fenix had a short run of them the first of the year. 

See my post https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3224304&postcount=82

The First PD30-R4 that I received was defective, second one not impressive either. With that said, other reviews and YouTube videos showed the R4 to be far superior to both the PD30 R2 and Q5, both in terms of output and beam quality, so mine must have been on the short end of the LED lottery. 

My EDC is my Fenix PD30 Premium Q5. Hopefully Fenix will revise the PD30 and at least give us a good XP-G R5 version soon.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 9, 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> Looks identical to the XR-E (SMO) beam profile. They could just be showing the same pic



I'm pretty sure that is the same pic.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe Fenix will offer some of the new neutral, outdoor, or warm white versions of the xp-g.

Yeah R3 neutral white! [hey, it isn't R4, but S2 cool isn't officially out yet]


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 9, 2010)

They cannot just stick a XPG to a reflector designed for XRE... ugly beam!


----------



## berry580 (Mar 9, 2010)

any reviews?

selfbuilt rarely reviews Fenix's TK series, and one day i asked Selfbuilt why, and he said its because Fenix or their dealers don't send him the light for review. Personally i consider Selfbuilt's reviews as the standard, so I'd LOVE to see these being reviewed by selfbuilt.

*HINT HINT Fenix and/or their dealers*


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 9, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> They cannot just stick a XPG to a reflector designed for XRE... ugly beam!




Why not they put a XP-G in the PD30+ same reflector as used for the XP-E and the beam was even better with the XP-G.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 9, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> They cannot just stick a XPG to a reflector designed for XRE... ugly beam!





jhc37013 said:


> Why not they put a XP-G in the PD30+ same reflector as used for the XP-E and the beam was even better with the XP-G.



First who said they are using the XRE reflector? Those shots are just of the old version, not the new XPG. Second the XPG and XPE share the same dimensions so any reflector that works with one works with the other, the XPG's beam will just have a less tight beam.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 9, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Why not they put a XP-G in the PD30+ same reflector as used for the XP-E and the beam was even better with the XP-G.



The xp-g is part of the xp family.
xp-g has a larger die, so the beam would be floodier, with a smoother transition.
If the xp-e was replaced with an xp-c, it would be more throw oriented.


The XR has the ring. The XR has a much larger footprint, and the emission pattern is too different.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> They cannot just stick a XPG to a reflector designed for XRE... ugly beam!



Thats a VERY broad generalization. I've seen plenty of XR-E modded lights and P60 modules that had member emitter upgrades to XPG. The beams were not what I would consider ugly. The DIY pill I made for bigchelis is completely artifact free both on a white wall and in the field.

Host 1 (TLS M series head):





Beam 1:





Host 2 (P60 module)





Beam 2


----------



## woodrow (Mar 10, 2010)

I sold my TK12 which I regretted...and almost bought a new one. Glad I waited. I will let the detractors (who like the rest of us have not actually seen the light) say what they want, but I can't wait to get one. Simply because compared to Olight, Quark, and all the other 2 cell lights i have owned, The TK12 simply seems tougher and better made. Thanks for posting the thread!


----------



## Kirodragon (Mar 10, 2010)

It says the TK12 XP-G "Uses Two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery". 
The specs for the XR-E R2 says "Uses two 3v CR123A lithium batteries".
So maybe the XP-G ships with the 18650 body tube as standard. 
:twothumbs if that's the case.

Edit: Hmm, just read the headline properly and OP already noted the 18650 part


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kirodragon said:


> It says the TK12 XP-G "Uses Two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery".
> The specs for the XR-E R2 says "Uses two 3v CR123A lithium batteries".
> So maybe the XP-G ships with the 18650 body tube as standard.
> :twothumbs if that's the case.
> ...



It probably has just a slightly larger battery tube or is bored out but either way it is probably just one tube.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 10, 2010)

The TK11 R2 already could use both as it shipped and that was just using one tube.

I imagine they'd use the same tube for the TK12 too now it's offering both out of the box.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 10, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> Fenix had a short run of them the first of the year.
> 
> See my post https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3224304&postcount=82
> 
> ...


 
The Cree XP-G *S2 bin* (493-520 lumens @ 1.5A) would be even a further improvement over the XPG R5 bin (463-493 lumens @ 1.5A).


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 10, 2010)

AFAIK XP-G in S2 is not available in the volume quantity, so it is unlikely that we will see them in flashlights soon.


----------



## hatman (Mar 14, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> The TK11 R2 already could use both as it shipped and that was just using one tube.
> 
> I imagine they'd use the same tube for the TK12 too now it's offering both out of the box.



Agreed. My TK11R2 uses either two CR123as or one 18650s just fine.

The only reason I'm even considering the new TK12 is because Fenix doesn't make a clip for the TK11, and 4Sevens says the 12's clip won't fit the 11. 

I won't buy another clipless light.


----------



## ToNIX (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, the new TK11 R5 is available on http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=2237

I hope we'll see a nice review soon to compare it to the T20C2, M20 and Jet-III M along with new beam shots (not the old R2 beamshots) 

Then, it will probably bee 
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=2237


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 16, 2010)

For me, the X*P*-E EagleTac T100C2 Mark II is the one the Fenix TK has to beat.


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 16, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> For me, the X*P*-E EagleTac T100C2 Mark II is the one the Fenix TK has to beat.



I was thinking in terms of the XP-G the TK has to beat the T20C2 MKII.

Edit: If you consider the price of $45 I don't think anything now or will ever beat the T100C2 and I don't even have the MKII only the MKI.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 16, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I was thinking in terms of the XP-G the TK has to beat the T20C2 MKII.
> 
> Edit: If you consider the price of $45 I don't think anything now or will ever beat the T100C2 and I don't even have the MKII only the MKI.


Yup! Apparently I have fallen behind regarding the new EagleTac offerings including the EagleTac P20C2 and T20C2 MKII XP-G R5. Looking now, I agree that the new EagleTac XP-G models will be the ones to beat, both in terms of performance and quality of beam. Seems to me that EagleTac has always been on the cutting edge (first to produce X*P*-E flashlights like the T100C2).


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 16, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> Yup! Apparently I have fallen behind regarding the new EagleTac offerings including the EagleTac P20C2 and T20C2 MKII XP-G R5. Looking now, I agree that the new EagleTac XP-G models will be the ones to beat, both in terms of performance and quality of beam. Seems to me that EagleTac has always been on the cutting edge (first to produce X*P*-E flashlights like the T100C2).



It may not be that you fell behind as much as they moved rather quickly after the T/P100 models and I can't remember who actually did use XP-E first you may be right about it being Eagletac. I know ET and 4sevens Quark IIRC came out pretty close together. If any other brand used XP-E before these two I don't remember.

Edit: I looked at my past account on 4sevens and it shows I got my Quark CR123x2 XP-E in mid June 2009 and I got my P100C2 in mid May 2009 and I think I got the first batch of P100's I know I got the Quark at it's release.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Mar 16, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> It may not be that you fell behind as much as they moved rather quickly after the T/P100 models and I can't remember who actually did use XP-E first you may be right about it being Eagletac. I know ET and 4sevens Quark IIRC came out pretty close together. If any other brand used XP-E before these two I don't remember.
> 
> Edit: I looked at my past account on 4sevens and it shows I got my Quark CR123x2 XP-E in mid June 2009 and I got my P100C2 in mid May 2009 and I think I got the first batch of P100's I know I got the Quark at it's release.


 Not sure of the actual release date, but I first saw the T100C2 on the EagleTac website on the afternoon of April 8, 2009.


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 16, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> Not sure on the release date, but I first stumbled across the T100C2 on the afternoon of April 8, 2009.



lol thats pretty funny you remember the day you stumbled upon it, what a wonderful day.

I am a big Fenix fan at least I use to be but I'm just not convinced why I would need the XP-G TK11. The question for me is what does it have that the T20C2 MKII doesn't. It appears to have less lumens and I don't even know if Fenix still gives OTE or if they moved on to OTF. I try to stand by Fenix but am growing tired of them always being being behind other brands in emitters and innovation. It seems they never give any advanced info of future products anymore or maybe they never did I don't know.


----------



## McAllan (Mar 16, 2010)

Anybody heard anything about the TA-21 getting XP-G R5 too?
Or perhaps an entirely new model. UI seems very tempting on me instead of the one on TK12.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 16, 2010)

phantom23 said:


> Beam profile doesn't look good:
> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/6571/201039163629295.jpg
> Ugly rings + even uglier dark hole inside hotspot. Besides it won't throw as good as XR-E.


And that's a promotional shot, so it likely looks even worse in person.

Another interesting thing to note is that each light appears to be using a Quark-style centering widget. You can see it if you zoom in on the below images:


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks interesting.. I have a TK11 R2 and love it, great beam/throw, pretty much all around great light. Might consider this new TK11 XPG R5..

I also have an EagleTAC P20C2 MKII and it's really nice too. Obviously, it's brighter, has a floodier beam and throws almost as well as my Fenix TK11 R2.. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Templar223 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got an "older" TK11 (the 230 lumen version) that I don't really care for and the newer EagleTac P20C2 MarkII.

I've got a number of Fenix products, probably upwards of 8-10 of them and generally find them pretty good lights.

But this new light vs. the new Eagle Tac?

Sorry Fenix. You lose.

Brightness. Size. Weight. Removable strike bezel. Ultra-low setting.

Everything tilts towards Eagle Tac.

Time will tell if they are as durable and reliable.

John


----------



## ToNIX (Mar 16, 2010)

Templar223 said:


> Time will tell if they are as durable and reliable.



That's what makes me hesitate between Eagletac and Fenix.

I know that Fenix have proven to be reliable lights, and If your life depends on your light, that's essential. On a personal note, I really like the design of the TK11. It reminds me of the Surefire 6P.

And those beam shots are the R2 beamshots... They seem to be identical.


----------



## StriderSMF (Mar 17, 2010)

no beam shots yet? I wonder if the s2 is coming next and wonder what the lumens would be maybe 360. thats the tk i want.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 20, 2010)

StriderSMF said:


> no beam shots yet? I wonder if the s2 is coming next and wonder what the lumens would be maybe 360. thats the tk i want.



Did you transpose the 6 and the 0?
Because on a pure drag and drop upgrade, an S2 should only increase output to about 302 lumens, and maybe an extra 1% for reduced heat.

Unless Fenix decides to drive it harder.


----------



## StriderSMF (Mar 20, 2010)

as long as it breaks 300 that would be cool i cant wait until lights this size get like 2500 lumen's they will someday


----------



## tango44 (Mar 21, 2010)

So, any reviews or beam shots, 285 lumens it's really making me to have one.
I'm very happy with my TK10 and 11 but will love to see the R5 model in person.


----------



## ToNIX (Mar 22, 2010)

Any new info/reviews on the light?


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 1, 2010)

I've just ordered the TK12 R5 seeing it isn't even considered just yet with my regular Vendor, I successfully found another which offered and that includes International delivery, to be costing slightly lesser after all than the recent purchase of one PD30 R4, which I have now own 3 pcs in total within 9 days of having interest in this model too. 

Regarding the TK12 R5, I look forward to testing it to see what an improvement it is as opposed to the T1 which was my very first EDC. They appear in appearance, almost of the same size, length and the reflector head as well... now is to see how enhance the throw and spill it will display. I expect the delivery to be early or coming midweek, enjoy yr weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 1, 2010)

I placed my order on 47 for the TK11 R5, still back ordered


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 2, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> I placed *my order on 47 for the TK11 R5*, still back ordered



You are probably known for reselling the other 40-odd TK11 R5, once they are delivered. Could it be a deliberate attempt to first secure & stabilize overall sales target by Canadian Distributor with retailers for suspecting you in causing their fears regarding disproportionate sale prices? 

Try ordering one and test their speedy response.... worth to see if the litmus does prove the suspicion gathering pace while stagnating back order pursues?:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMHoff (Apr 2, 2010)

Will this out throw the Eagletacs? I'm looking for the 18650 king of throw?


----------



## Corvette6769 (Apr 2, 2010)

BigMHoff said:


> Will this out throw the Eagletacs? I'm looking for the 18650 king of throw?


My guess is NO! 

I base this on the fact that Fenix has always fallen short of EagleTac in terms of performance - my EagleTac T100C2 puts my Fenix TK10 to shame for both throw and overall light output. 

Most likely the EagleTac P20C2 and T20C2 MKII XP-G R5 will run circles around the TK11 XP-G R5 and TK12 XP-G R5. 

While according to history it is unlikely, we can only hope that now that the TK is 18650 powered, Fenix may drive the LED harder and catch up to EagleTac performance (now that runtime is no longer such a concern with 18650 power, Fenix may come closer to driving the LED to its full potential). 

EagleTac is the one to beat for throw due to their superior reflector design.

I am waiting a while for this all to shake out in hopes that either Fenix, EagleTac, or some other quality manufacturer will install the Cree XPG S2-bin (493-520 lm @ 1.5A) since the S2 flux bin provides up to 400 lumens at 1A - http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1254314703656


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

Now I see why everyone keeps talking about the S2. Simple - they have to sell most of the R4 and R5's first. Otherwise why would anyone buy an R5 with the S2 available?


----------



## RyanA (Apr 2, 2010)

Neat, I wonder what the drive levels are. I'd be happy to see a light this size with a multi mode buck circuit with a high setting near 1.5 amps using an XP-G.


----------



## BigMHoff (Apr 2, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> My guess is NO!


So I probably shouldn't have ordered a TK11 immediately after posting that question? You're saying I could have waited for a response? And that I might have "Jumped The Gun."? Interesting! :thinking:


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 2, 2010)

BigMHoff said:


> So I probably shouldn't have ordered a TK11 immediately after posting that question? You're saying I could have waited for a response? And that I might have "Jumped The Gun."? Interesting! :thinking:



Shouldn't? I don't know. The Eagletac will outhrow the TK11 by a little bit, I'm sure of this. It's beam will also be nicer than the TK11.

But... to me, the TK11 is a real tank, it seems to be much more reliable/though than the Eagletac. Am I wrong? Probably, but only time will tell.

And honestly, I love the TK11 design! It's better looking that Eagletac IMHO.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 2, 2010)

The TK11 has better regulation than the T20C2, mine does 3:12 with a single 18650 without changes in output. Low is 18 hours+


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't have one, but the UI on the TK12 makes a lot of sense to me. For me, functionality is just as important as performance.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

Discussing Fenix and Eagletac we're talking really good lights by really good companies. If they were made in America they'd cost twice as much (at least) and have legions of ardent supporters. IMO you really can't go wrong with either brand. I've never been disappointed by any Fenix or Eagletac I've purchased.


----------



## Misan (Apr 3, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> It looks like they used almost the same beamshot as for the TK11 R2. It might look different in the real world. There is also no dark hole inside the hotspot on these beamshots. The hotspot is uniform.
> 
> Oops monkeyboy was faster


A few days ago, tested a simple chinese UniqueFire R5. At a distance of up to 0,3 m beam is almost like as the image at the Fenix, but at a distance of 0,5-0,7 m hotspot disappears, turning into a large diffuse spot.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 3, 2010)

Certainly a pragmatic business analogy related to overall production costs and R&D spent and now...wait & see if all listed stocks have been released to Retailers, Distributors and the likes will the green light be given for Pre-Order Sales .... thats how it works... but that may take another few more months if third world countries, unaware of the rapid hype and interests surging by them would reflect the Sales front by the Western fast pave demands like you and me are anxiously waiting on the side....


----------



## Corvette6769 (Apr 3, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> The TK11 has better regulation than the T20C2, mine does 3:12 with a single 18650 without changes in output. Low is 18 hours+


 
Personally I would rather trade a little runtime for ultimate performance (especially in potential life or death situations) since it is simple enough to carry a spare 18650 and have both. 

Like most typical flashlight users, I use mine frequently but for short durations and have never continuously used any of my flashlights (including my 2x CR123 models) long enough to run out of power. 

Another advantage to having a spare 18650 is if one ever fails, you have a spare (like a dual engine F-22 Raptor or F/A-18 Super Hornet vs. a single engine F-16).


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay, 4sevens order was shipped today!

TK11 R5 + grip ring


----------



## Misan (Apr 8, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> Yay, 4sevens order was shipped today!
> 
> TK11 R5 + grip ring


We look forward to the review.


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 8, 2010)

Misan said:


> We look forward to the review.



Yeah I'll try and do something good!

I only have the Quark to make some comparison beamshots though haha!


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 8, 2010)

What is the situation with the regulation on 18650 between the TK11.R5 and the TK12.R5??? 

The Fenix website displays the 18650 runtime graph for the TK11.R5 while on the other hand it only displays the CR123A runtime graph for the TK12.R5. Does one light regulate 18650 better than the other? Also, why is the TK11.R5 more expensive than the TK12.R5 on 4sevens website?


----------



## Misan (Apr 8, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> Yeah I'll try and do something good!
> 
> I only have the Quark to make some comparison beamshots though haha!


Just nobody haven't this device yet, no review, so it's very interesting.


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 8, 2010)

Misan said:


> Just nobody haven't this device yet, no review, so it's very interesting.



Yeah I know. But I'm sure it can't be worse than the R2 version, which is why I ordered it without waiting for reviews. I need it for my job!


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 9, 2010)

Do any of yall know if the TK12.R5 needs a different body tube to work with the 18650 cells?

Also, is anyone running a TK12.R5 on 18650 batteries yet?

Why is the TK11.R5 more expensive than the TK12.R5 when it has less features?


----------



## SoCalDep (Apr 9, 2010)

The TK12 R5 looks neat. I'd like to break into the 18650 realm, but I'll probably use it with CR123's (Law Enforcement work). I currently have a Surefire X200(A) on my pistol, a Quark AA Tactical in my shirt pocket (set to turbo and moonlight) and either a Fenix TK20 or TA30 on my belt or in a sap pocket. 

The TK12 R5 has the clip which is cool, has a good simple UI for default mode, but has the low camping mode if necessary. I'm still looking at the Eagletac line, but I've been having a hard time figuring out if the UI on the MKII models will work for me. (I want options but simple activation...) The TK12 R5 looks like it's simple enough but with options.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 10, 2010)

SoCalDep said:


> The TK12 R5 looks neat...... (I want options but simple activation...) The TK12 R5 looks like it's simple enough but with options.



And I concur as I just recently received my T12 R5 and it works pretty simple and I like the strobe effect on the slight , very slight depression , to activate it as default...thats a cool display. 

Its overall size is similar to that of the T1 which is heavier but this new lighter version, slightly slimmer is easier to hold onto and in my case, I did not wish to use the clip-hook. 
I bought yet another Nite-Ize for it (I have now 5 of these hip holsters) and they are excellent solutions leaving yr hands free!!!


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 10, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> And I concur as I just recently received my T12 R5 and it works pretty simple and I like the strobe effect on the slight , very slight depression , to activate it as default...thats a cool display.
> 
> Its overall size is similar to that of the T1 which is heavier but this new lighter version, slightly slimmer is easier to hold onto and in my case, I did not wish to use the clip-hook.
> I bought yet another Nite-Ize for it (I have now 5 of these hip holsters) and they are excellent solutions leaving yr hands free!!!



We want pics! I'd like to see the TK12 next to the TK11


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 11, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> We want pics! I'd like to see the TK12 next to the TK11



I shall try dish out my camera for some pics but I do not have the TK11. Maybe you mistook me as I started with EDCs on flashlights with the Fenix T1.:twothumbs 

Have been very busy travelling about and also, dancing lessons on the Tango too... so, little time behind cameras etc... :thumbsup: I just had another delivery laying at the Post Office since I was away... and its another PD30 R4... this is for my wife's handbag.:laughing:


----------



## AbleArcher (Apr 11, 2010)

SemperFi, how do the TK12 R5 and the PD30 R4 beams compare in terms of spill and overall smoothness?

I'm in the market for a general use light (my friends say I have enough mini throwers, although I disagree ) and at the moment feel that the PD30 would probably be a better bet.

Thanks


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 15, 2010)

The baby's here!

I'll try and write a review some time soon, although I don't have light to compare it to (except the Quark AA Tactical running on 14500 and an old Streamlight Propoly Luxeon 4AA).

I was expecting something bigger (yes, even after seeing all the pics!)

Smooth reflector, the emitter seems to be well centered (the pic is taken at an angle). Not much to say, I'm really impressed! Some cree rings (I was expecting that from the R2 beamshots), but nothing that bad at a small distance. I bought the spacer ring just in case, but I really like the cigar grip ring, no matter how you hold the light! It kinds of secure your holding since the light is so small.

I'll take some better pics later today if you guys want.

Now I want a TK12 and a Jetbeam Jet-III M (still waiting for the R5 version). I'll keep thinking about getting an Eagletac


----------



## tigervn (Apr 15, 2010)

Blk02 said:


> Do any of yall know if the TK12.R5 needs a different body tube to work with the 18650 cells?
> 
> Also, is anyone running a TK12.R5 on 18650 batteries yet?
> 
> Why is the TK11.R5 more expensive than the TK12.R5 when it has less features?


 
I also the same question ?


----------



## neverGUP (Apr 15, 2010)

Great pics!
Thanks!
Yes, we want more pics and beamshots! :twothumbs

I see TK11 R5 has smooth reflector, has TK12 R5 OP or SMO?


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 15, 2010)

neverGUP said:


> Great pics!
> Thanks!
> Yes, we want more pics and beamshots! :twothumbs
> 
> I see TK11 R5 has smooth reflector, has TK12 R5 OP or SMO?



TK12 has to be OP because the beam is smoother than the TK11 one.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 15, 2010)

TK12 R5 has SMO reflector too.


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 15, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> TK12 R5 has SMO reflector too.



You're right, I skipped this image while looking...

Why is the beam cleaner than on the TK11?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 15, 2010)

Because Fenix used old beamshots with XR-E versions


----------



## neverGUP (Apr 15, 2010)

Jirik, do you plan to write a review about these lights in the future?


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 15, 2010)

They changed it, I saw the picture of TK12 with OP reflector (here). If will have SMO, beam profile will be the same as well.

'ToNIX' is there donut hole like this in your TK11?




pic by 'gamblore'


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah it seems to be the same (white wall hunting! but it's still bright)


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 15, 2010)

It's annoying not only on white wall.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 16, 2010)

I just received my new Fenix TK12.R5 and I think I love it. Just to let you know the TK11 spacer ring from 4Sevens will not work with the TK12.R5. Also, the body that comes stock with the TK12.R5 is now compatible with both 18650 and CR123. The reflector is indeed smooth and there is a slight donut hole in the middle with some perifery rings. Again, you cannot notice the donut hole unless you are shining at a uniformly painted surface. I was suprised at how small the light was after removing it from the packaging. I am personally using AW18650 2600mah with the TK12.R5 and the batteries fit snug in the body without play. My Pila IBC charger has not arrived yet so I am just playing with the light using whatever charge is left on the 18650's from the factory.

Here is an email I received from Fenix regarding the TK12.R5's regulation with 18650 cells. I was concerned that the TK11.R5 regulated 18650 better than the TK12.R5 due to the promotion of CR123 for the TK12.R5 and 18650 for the TK11.R5 on the Fenix website, but my concern seems to be unwarranted. My only other question is why the TK11.R5 is more expensive than the TK12.R5 if the TK11.R5 has less features???

 "Here is Fenix manufacturer in China. 

 Thank you very much for your attention to Fenix lights. 

 Yes, the TK11 R5 and TK12 R5 regulate 18650 battery nearly 
 the same, and if compare the CR123A and 18650 in same model, 
 for example, in TK12 R5, 18650 should be better than the CR123A, 
 the runtime when TK12 R5 with 18650 should be about 1.3 times 
 runtime while with CR123A. 

 Best regards!"


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 16, 2010)

I received mine 30 minutes ago.









I have nothing to compare with...except a brand new Jet III M R2 





18650 batteries (Red&Black trustfire 2400 mAh) are new too and will be fully charged later, then I will try to make beamshots on wall (only) in the evening...right now, I confirm the light darker hole in the center of the spot.

EDIT:

Jet III M.R2 (left) - TK12.R5 (right)


----------



## NewTech (Apr 16, 2010)

Tally-ho

Please compare the throw between Jet M III R2 and TK-12 R5.
My Jet III-M R2 is better TK-11 R2.
The UI of TK-12 R5 is the same as old model R2 ?.


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice pics! I'm still debating if I should get the TK12 as well haha!

Thanks for the pics Tally-Ho!

Here's another email I received from them, asking if they plan to release an OP reflector for the TK11 : 



> Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
> 
> Thank you very much for using Fenix light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 16, 2010)

NewTech said:


> Please compare the throw between Jet M III R2 and TK-12 R5.



Actually it's 3:42 PM, so I will wait tonight to see how they throw when it's dark, but as they are my first real flashlights I doubt to find something interesting or appropriate to say. I have no criteria to evaluate them accurately...
Worst than that, my English vocabulary is very poor...





Maybe I will try to take 1 or 2 pictures but without tripod because mine is really heavy and dedicated to 4x5 inches photography.



NewTech said:


> The UI of TK-12 R5 is the same as old model R2 ?.



I don't know for the R2 but for this one UI is:
- Default mode: Output A = 65 lms / 12 hours // output B = 280 lms /1.5 hours
- Camping mode: Output A = 11 lms / 120 hours // output B = 120 lms /5.5 hours
- Default mode: Output A = strobe / 3 hours // output B = 280 lms /1.5 hours


----------



## tigervn (Apr 16, 2010)

Some pics from ThaiCPF member 
Link: http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=1559.0


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, no beamshots by night...without a tripod, It is obviously impossible to stabilize the camera in order to make a good comparison
All I can say is that the Jet III M.R2 throw better than the TK12.R5. The spot of the first one is more narrow than the one of the TK12.R5. Its spot is brighter and it makes the difference at long range.

It's my first real flashlights...wow...I still couldn't believe it. So much light, it's great !


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't understand, the TK12 is supposed to have a SMO reflector, but the pics on the other forums shows an OP reflector...


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 17, 2010)

NewTech said:


> Tally-ho
> 
> Please compare the throw between Jet M III R2 and TK-12 R5.
> My Jet III-M R2 is better TK-11 R2.
> The UI of TK-12 R5 is the same as old model R2 ?.



Hi NewTech, 

Thanks to yr post, I've decided to visit the Jet models and am seriously considering the next order on the>> *JetBeam M2S* 

The price and power provided is cheaper too in contrast to my* LedLenser X21*. I guess I will go for this challenger beam and see how well it spills further with its own _*"deep throw"*_....:devil: It definitely appears shorter in length with a slender grip & less bulky too and I may have this serving more than the *TK40*... my reason being mainly with the CR123s that I now prefer to stock up in the backup holster.


With the dispatch coming out of the UK... I guess it will be delayed for some extra days in light of the plumes passing across from Iceland.... 

My yesterday's purchase of the *Jawbone Icon (Rogue)* is now stranded at Ireland's airport too with DHL..... sheesh:shakehead


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2010)

Why does the TK11 R5 cost more than the TK12 R5?


----------



## Hyperlight (Apr 24, 2010)

Ordered my TK12 R5 today! Can't wait for it to come.

The donut hole may seem a little bothering, but probably not as much as like my TK11 R2 judging by those previous pics...hopefully.

Either way, you really don't notice it unless you're passing a smooth white wall. The uneven dark rings around the spot are more annoying to me than donut holes. Nice to see the led is more centered with this R5 model too!:twothumbs

I'll try for beamshots and compare it to my TK11 R2, and my older Eagletac T10LC2 (op reflector) when I receive it._ The Eagletac T10LC2 still being my overall favorite light!_

Just for kicks I'll compare it to my really old Mag 3C-cell led light as well.

As a quick question, for folks reading this who have the TK12 R5 does it seem brighter than the R2 model when on Turbo? (240 vs. 280). Is there that much of a difference?


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 24, 2010)

Hyperlight said:


> Ordered my TK12 R5 today! Can't wait for it to come.
> 
> The donut hole may seem a little bothering, but probably not as much as like my TK11 R2 judging by those previous pics...hopefully.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see pictures of both flashlight right next to each other.


----------



## Hyperlight (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Tonix,

I would love to post that, but I do not think I am able to upload pictures. I cannot find the "pictures & albums" link in my control panel.

Maybe I'm restricted since I do not have enough posts and/or haven't posted in a long long time?

I'll see what I can do. Know of any free picture hosting sites?


----------



## Hyperlight (Apr 24, 2010)

Never mind, found a host (forgot about imageshack) :shakehead

This is just a test, sorry for the off topic confusion.

Surefire 9P with 3rd party stainless steel striking bezel and M60 drop in mod.:devil:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just to confirm, beam shots of the TK11 R2 and TK12 R5 side by side is what you ask for Tonix? (I do not own the newer TK11 R5)


----------



## ToNIX (Apr 25, 2010)

Nah, no beamshots (I already have the TK11 R5). I want to see pictures of both light next to each other, standing bezel down on a flat surface.

I really want to see how different they are when they're right next to each other.


----------



## Hyperlight (May 1, 2010)

Hey again Tonix,

Sorry it took so long, I just got the light yesterday. Here are 2 pics...let me know if you would like more.

To be honest, the TK11 R2 puts out more light than the newer TK12 R5 model! It throws better and has a tighter hotspot.

The TK12 R5 does have a more smoother beam profile with slightly more flood, so for indoors that is a good choice, but for outdoors I would go with the older R2 edition.

Just my 2 cents.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ToNIX (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, it's exactly what I wanted!

IMHO the TK11 looks better than the TK12, it's a perfect duty light so far!


----------



## Hyperlight (May 1, 2010)

No Problem! Glad to help!:twothumbs


----------



## sjmack (May 2, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> IMHO the TK11 looks better than the TK12.




I'm thinking the same exact thing. I love my TK11 R2 so much, I was thinking about picking up a TK12, but who knows.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 2, 2010)

I have my new TK12.R5 since a week now and I am very satisfied. 
The only downside of this light is the doughnut in the hotspot, caused from the use of R5 LED in conjunction with a smooth reflector.

As I received my TK12.R5 it was not tailstanding; so I placed an o-ring between the tailcap and the rubber boot, and this fixed the problem.
The other gripe I have with this light is the fact that it turns on after 0.3 second you press the switch. This is a problem if you want to use the light for signalling purpose.

On High, the TK12.R5 takes 1.0 Amp from a freshly charged AW18650, and 0.12 Amp on the low mode. This gives 2+ hrs of runtime on high, and 20+ hrs of runtime on low. I didn't tested the other hidden modes, since I don't use them.
The new TK12.R5 regulates fully on the 18650 even on the highest mode; I believe it uses a boost-buck converter, instead of a more economical buck-only converter. This is a very important feature in my opinion.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## jirik_cz (May 2, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> The other gripe I have with this light is the fact that it turns on after 0.3 second you press the switch. This is a problem if you want to use the light for signalling purpose.



How did you measure this? I never noticed any delay.



Ray_of_Light said:


> The new TK12.R5 regulates fully on the 18650 even on the highest mode; I believe it uses a boost-buck converter, instead of a more economical buck-only converter. This is a very important feature in my opinion.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anthony



I'm pretty sure that it uses highly efficient low drop buck circuit which in combination with low Vf Cree XP-G produces constant brightness even in turbo mode.

Here is my runtime graph:


----------



## ToNIX (May 2, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> The other gripe I have with this light is the fact that it turns on after 0.3 second you press the switch. This is a problem if you want to use the light for signalling purpose.



Hmmm I didn't know about this. My TK11 R5 doesn't do that. My guess would be that the 3 different modes cause a small delay, no?

If all the TK12 does this, well I'm even more happy that I got the TK11


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 3, 2010)

I confirm it, my TK12 has a delay between the press of the switch and the moment the light comes on. 
If a try to make a quick signalling with it, it barely turns on.
Anthony


----------



## jirik_cz (May 3, 2010)

Maybe your switch is defective.


----------



## SemperFi (May 4, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Maybe your switch is defective.



I second that notion too... I just tested both of my TK12s and neither suffers that delay. With the pressure switch, it is also very handy with morse code. No failure nor delay in emitting the burst of light.:twothumbs


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 4, 2010)

My TK12 R5 has a slight delay in activation as well. Also has a donut hole, but other than that a very nice bright light


----------



## SemperFi (May 5, 2010)

StEaLtH_ said:


> My TK12 R5 has a slight delay in activation as well.



Have you considered returning it and be replaced with a new TK 12? I buy mine from Knives & Tools... what abt you? 
try... _*Even Apeldoorn bellen*_... heheh... thats where they are located incidentally.


----------



## tigervn (May 5, 2010)

April, 15th, my friend purchased for me two TK12R5 from lightjunction, but they ship TK12R2 and I complaint about it. 

My first TK12R5 not come true. :shakehead


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 5, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Have you considered returning it and be replaced with a new TK 12? I buy mine from Knives & Tools... what abt you?
> try... _*Even Apeldoorn bellen*_... heheh... thats where they are located incidentally.



Hehe, yes I also buy from KATO  Nice friendly people and good service. The delay doesn't bother me, so I wont return it. The donut hole does, but it seems to be a frequent problem, so :shrug:


----------



## Cuxhavener (May 5, 2010)

TK12 R5


----------



## Hyperlight (May 5, 2010)

Just to add to that delay "bug", my TK12 R5 is not doing that either and comes right on just fine.

Also, if I had to get rid of either my TK11 R2 or the TK12 R5, I'll dump the TK12. That donut hole is starting to get to me. I'm starting to think even my dog is not liking it, lol:thumbsdow

I placed an order to an Eagletac T20C2 R5 which is still on back order. Hoping that offers more throw than the TK12 R5. Not expecting it to throw further than my TK11, but at least it seems I won't have a donut hole to deal with. I don't care about cree rings or artifacts all that much...donut holes seem to bother me more for some reason. Don't know why:ironic:

perhaps its a "flashlight perfection" thing.


----------



## ToNIX (May 5, 2010)

Hyperlight said:


> Just to add to that delay "bug", my TK12 R5 is not doing that either and comes right on just fine.
> 
> Also, if I had to get rid of either my TK11 R2 or the TK12 R5, I'll dump the TK12. That donut hole is starting to get to me. I'm starting to think even my dog is not liking it, lol:thumbsdow
> 
> ...



The TK12 beam is worse than the TK11?


----------



## daf3m (May 6, 2010)

I was thinking of giving a TK12 R5 to myself as a present..After having read all your comments, i feel lucky i haven't proceeded with the order form  and betraying my trusty TK11 R2 :twothumbs!!!


----------



## Hyperlight (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, the Fenix TK11 R2 edition definetely has a better throwing beam with nice spill. The TK12 R5 is a bit more smoother despite the SMO reflector but does have that donut hole.

The TK11 R2 seems to put out more light overall with a brigher hotspot and very little evidence of a donut hole. I mean it is there, but not as noticeable as the TK12.

I guess the TK12 R5 is good for indoors and the TK11 R2 is more of an outdoor light.

Anyone know how the new Eagletac T20C2 R5 compares? I read the review here and got the OP reflector with it as well. Anyone have these lights to compare beamshots, etc.?


----------



## Andyy (May 7, 2010)

I don't have a donut hole, I like the corona.
It has more output than the Eagletac T20C2 (first version) and a much nicer beam.
Also the anodising is better (less glossier) than the T20c2.

















Left to right : T20c2, TK12 R5, Minimag incan


----------



## kosio_t55 (May 7, 2010)

Templar223 said:


> But this new light vs. the new Eagle Tac? Sorry Fenix. You lose.
> Brightness. Size. Weight. Removable strike bezel. Ultra-low setting.
> Everything tilts towards Eagle Tac.
> Time will tell if they are as durable and reliable.
> ...


 
I tell you what - check my problem with P20C2 MkII here :
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274058 .

I hope that doesn't sink your Eagletac reliability issues. Make no mistake, so far I have only Eagletacs, P20C2 MkII, T20C2 MkII, T100C2 MkII, and am planning on adding the P10C and P100C2. I just love their value-for-money, likeability and ease of operation. However, the Fenixes start to look much a tougher light to beat, especially the TK series - I am counting my ducks right now, and I pro-obably will end up getting the LD10 Q5 and the TK12 R2 very soon, too. My only hope is that my other Eagletacs will hold up better than the P20C2 MkII's module.
Regards,
K.T.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 7, 2010)

Re: The activation delay of my TK12, I did a more scientific test, rather than my previous eyeballing measurement.
I connected channel 1 of my Oscope to the switch, and the channel 2 to a 4 x 4 cm solar cell. 
By using the signal from the TK12 switch as trigger, I measured 0.25 second for the TK12 (on turbo) to ramp up from zero to max brightness. 
In other words, the TK12 hasn't a delay on activation, but a slow ramp up of the brightness.
From what others CPFers has posted here, this "feature" may not be present in all TK12s.

Personally, I don't consider this delay as a problem. I can recall the original SF U2 had an even worse delay, which was fixed by SF in a successive release of the firmware.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Andyy (May 7, 2010)

The tailcap seems not to be reliable, it sometimes don't come on or when I pres very slowly and it "clicks" the light turns off.


----------



## Andyy (May 7, 2010)

And the LED is misaligned 1-2 mm

Oh, and the travel of the forward clicky varies, sometimes it doesn't come on only when it clicks.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 8, 2010)

I discovered a new problem with my TK12 R5. Though minor, sometimes in the 65 lumens mode (only mode so far I have seen this in) the light goes out for a split second after which it comes back. Had this happen a couple of times now, but I can't seem to reproduce it, it just sort of happens.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## ToNIX (May 8, 2010)

StEaLtH_ said:


> I discovered a new problem with my TK12 R5. Though minor, sometimes in the 65 lumens mode (only mode so far I have seen this in) the light goes out for a split second after which it comes back. Had this happen a couple of times now, but I can't seem to reproduce it, it just sort of happens.
> 
> Anyone else have this?



Have you tried cleaning the contacts?


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 8, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> Have you tried cleaning the contacts?


Yes, I have. But only with a dry piece of cloth, there was no black goo on the contacts. I just cleaned it with alcohol, maybe it will make a difference.

Update: cleaning the contacts made no difference. It just occurred again, but even worse. Possibly related to temperature, I got back from biking and it was cold out.


----------



## Andyy (May 8, 2010)

StEaLtH_ said:


> I discovered a new problem with my TK12 R5. Though minor, sometimes in the 65 lumens mode (only mode so far I have seen this in) the light goes out for a split second after which it comes back. Had this happen a couple of times now, but I can't seem to reproduce it, it just sort of happens.
> 
> Anyone else have this?


Yes I also had that problem, along with a lot of others, but most have been solved by just clicking the clicky a lot of times.


----------



## SemperFi (May 9, 2010)

StEaLtH_ said:


> I discovered a new problem with my TK12 R5. Though minor, sometimes in the 65 lumens mode (only mode so far I have seen this in) the light goes out for a split second after which it comes back.
> Anyone else have this?



Have not encounter this strange conduct but will be looking out for it nonetheless. Contact Kato and see if theyy could switch (omruilen) with a new one while the Warranty remains valid.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2010)

FYI, my review of the TK12-R5 is now up:

Fenix TK12 (XP-G R5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS and more! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 11, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Have not encounter this strange conduct but will be looking out for it nonetheless. Contact Kato and see if theyy could switch (omruilen) with a new one while the Warranty remains valid.


I don't think the problem is big enough to have it replaced, yet  It's just something to keep an eye on and see if it gets worse.

Does anyone know if the donut hole is a result from the emitter being in too deep, or not deep enough in the reflector? It would seem to me, that if the former is the case, it should be an easy fix in the form of a spacer. Or am I missing something?



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, my review of the TK12-R5 is now up:
> 
> Fenix TK12 (XP-G R5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS and more!
> 
> Cheers! :wave:


Nice one :twothumbs thanks.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 14, 2010)

Well, my previous problem seems to have disappeared, but a new one has taken its place. I don't really know how to call it other than 'grinding threads' at the head/body threads. It's getting stiffer by the day, and there are small bits of aluminum in the head and threads.

Anyone else have this? probably not but I have to ask


----------



## Andyy (May 15, 2010)

I think it's the tailcap, I also had some problems with it but they all disappeared now.
I also have the same prblem, perhaps it can be solved with some lube?


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 15, 2010)

Andyy said:


> I think it's the tailcap, I also had some problems with it but they all disappeared now.
> I also have the same prblem, perhaps it can be solved with some lube?


Is your stiffness/grinding getting worse as well? With mine it went from 'this is a little stiff' to 'grinding beans'.

I think the resistance between the head and body is too great for lube to make a difference, but I mostly don't want the lube to go places and interfere with the working of the flashlight, as in reaching the electronics. I don't know if it's safe.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 16, 2010)

Use some lube on the o-ring. I recommend deoxit gold. Few small drops should be enough.


----------



## Rooster_au (May 16, 2010)

I have received my new TK12 over the weekend. The donut hole really bothers me. The donut hole shows up from about 0.5m. It becomes more obvious for further distance. Within 0.5m, it is not visible. 

I have noticed that most of the beam-shots are taken at close distance. However, I am expecting to use it most of the time beyond 0.5m. I have a number of different lights. TK12 is the first one which has a donut hole. It appears similar if I de-focus one of my another light. 

I believe that if I can adjust the focus for TK12, the donut hole could be eliminated. Anyone knows any way to adjust the focus for TK12?




Hyperlight said:


> Ordered my TK12 R5 today! Can't wait for it to come.
> 
> The donut hole may seem a little bothering, but probably not as much as like my TK11 R2 judging by those previous pics...hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooster_au (May 16, 2010)

Judging by de-focusing other lights, it appears to me that the emitter is sitting too deep. However, I cannot fix it as the TK12 does not allow user adjustment of focus. 

The donut hole problem becomes worse at longer distance. It is disturbing for out-door use as one generally needs to eluminate objects several meters away. For close-up use (less than 0.5m), it is OK. However, I rarely use such a bright light within such a short distance.



StEaLtH_ said:


> I don't think the problem is big enough to have it replaced, yet  It's just something to keep an eye on and see if it gets worse.
> 
> Does anyone know if the donut hole is a result from the emitter being in too deep, or not deep enough in the reflector? It would seem to me, that if the former is the case, it should be an easy fix in the form of a spacer. Or am I missing something?
> 
> ...


----------



## ToNIX (May 17, 2010)

Nooo, I've dropped my TK11 today while entering my patrol car after an alarm call 

Dropped it on it's tail, where the lanyard attaches, making a dent. It then dropped on the head, making another small dent. I was using it without the tactical ring for the first time, I guess it slipped off my hands.

Oh well, the first scratches are always the worse I guess. The best part of the night was realizing how bright this little baby is compared to the other guys lights


----------



## StEaLtH_ (May 18, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Use some lube on the o-ring. I recommend deoxit gold. Few small drops should be enough.


I basically drowned the thing in silicone grease, went a little overboard on it  The grinding is almost gone now, that's a good thing, but I need to clean the head up from excessive grease now and then. 



Rooster_au said:


> Judging by de-focusing other lights, it appears to me that the emitter is sitting too deep. However, I cannot fix it as the TK12 does not allow user adjustment of focus.
> 
> The donut hole problem becomes worse at longer distance. It is disturbing for out-door use as one generally needs to eluminate objects several meters away. For close-up use (less than 0.5m), it is OK. However, I rarely use such a bright light within such a short distance.


The donut hole is bugging me as well. I feel the light could be more useful with a tighter beam, to me it seems the imperfect depth of the led in the reflector is making for a non-optimal beam. If you could open the head (which I wont do because of voiding warranty) and put a spacer between the led and the head/reflector, it might work.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 18, 2010)

StEaLtH_ said:


> I basically drowned the thing in silicone grease, went a little overboard on it  The grinding is almost gone now, that's a good thing, but I need to clean the head up from excessive grease now and then.



In czech we say "Less is sometime more"


----------



## brightnorm (May 18, 2010)

Hyperlight said:


> ...The TK11 R2 seems to put out more light overall with a brigher hotspot and very little evidence of a donut hole. I mean it is there, but not as noticeable as the TK12.


That is surprising. Did you test for total brightness (lumens) using "ceiling bounce" or a meter?

Brightnorm


----------



## Rooster_au (May 19, 2010)

Thare are a number of quality issues with TK12, including the following

(1) Incorrect positionning of the LED and the reflector. It produces the typical ring-shaped hot-spot. 
(2) Unreliable electrical contact. It creates the occasional phenomena that the light turns off for 0.3 sec in low mode.

I have contacted Fenix about the first issue. They said that the focus is not user-adjustable, as they have used glue to fix it. 

If you are looking for a torch, you might not want to get a TK12 now. You'd better to wait until the current quality issues have been addressed. 




brightnorm said:


> That is surprising. Did you test for total brightness (lumens) using "ceiling bounce" or a meter?
> 
> Brightnorm


----------



## SemperFi (May 19, 2010)

Still no issues nor problems encountered with both my TK12s however... yesterday morning, my 35W HID with 3500 Lumens arrived after clearing Customs and settling another €44 for import taxes since it arrived from the USA.... 
After a good length of over 13 hours initial charging, it tore the midnight hour last night like hell!!!:devil: *WoW!!!!* 

What a blaster and the spill (40meters wide as from 10m distance) is spared to allow the throw more focus and target without any mercy even at 200 yards... holy smoke.


----------



## znmzdx (May 19, 2010)

This two of flashlight are perfect for me ,I like it,and i have both of them.:thumbsup:
lovecpf


----------



## ToNIX (May 19, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Still no issues nor problems encountered with both my TK12s however... yesterday morning, my 35W HID with 3500 Lumens arrived after clearing Customs and settling another €44 for import taxes since it arrived from the USA....
> After a good length of over 13 hours initial charging, it tore the midnight hour last night like hell!!!:devil: *WoW!!!!*
> 
> What a blaster and the spill (40meters wide as from 10m distance) is spared to allow the throw more focus and target without any mercy even at 200 yards... holy smoke.


Let me guess, you shipped it with UPS? If so, avoid this company like the plague for cross border shipments.


----------



## SemperFi (May 20, 2010)

*


ToNIX said:



Let me guess, you shipped it with UPS? If so, avoid this company like the plague for cross border shipments.

Click to expand...

*
On the contrary... it was delivered by USPS... damn!!! *Actually, I loath USPS by far against the rest, slow and overpriced....for Sender.*:thumbsdow

I requested it to be taken care-of by UPS but Tactical LEDs is a small biznuz... hence is all dealings on a tight budget too. 

Anyway, I have a UPS account for my convenience, yes, sometimes their rates are not overwhelming subject to destination you see... but I get great service without denial by us... maybe, next time I offer no morning coffee when the chap shows up for collection and I'll see how his looks turn for the purple??? :devil: 

I'll test this new nocturnal blaster someday with my new GPS camera on a tripod. Pictures will be added in the right forum and the link added in here.


----------



## Hacken (Jun 2, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> The TK11 has better regulation than the T20C2, mine does 3:12 with a single 18650 without changes in output. Low is 18 hours+



i have to agree with you on this one. the tk11 lasts much longer then t20c2 and i barely use it and i hate the DONUT hoe with the smooth reflector..


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 10, 2010)

How come most of the discussion is on the TK12 r5? Anything more on the TK11 r5?
Runtime graphs etc...??
There has to be something special about the TK11 which makes it stay in the TK lineup.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 10, 2010)

yazkaz said:


> How come most of the discussion is on the TK12 r5? Anything more on the TK11 r5?
> Runtime graphs etc...??
> There has to be something special about the TK11 which makes it stay in the TK lineup.



It's a different UI and personally the one I prefer. It's not fancy though there's just two modes. I guess there's not much to talk about.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 10, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> It's a different UI and personally the one I prefer. It's not fancy though there's just two modes. I guess there's not much to talk about.


Sometimes simplicity is the best.
The more modes, the more likely the electronics can go faulty. This is something I always hear from others...

The TK12 may use a newer driver but IMO, the head design (and quad crennellations) is uglier and looks weaker than the TK11. Also it comes with three mode sequences with fixed modes, not as convenient as in the Quark Tactical (2x123/2xAA) series, which allows assigning any mode to any of the two bezel settings (tightened/loosened).

I've tried out someone's TK11 for a couple of days and find that the hi/low modes are more than enough. High (max) mode is a must for field use, while low mode is more than enough for indoors, but too low for general outdoor situations. Maybe this is something the TK11 loses out to the TK12, which has a 120lm setting that may be just bright enough for field use, without getting too bright.


----------



## dafeichu (Jun 10, 2010)

I received my TK 12 R5 with OP reflector last week. Haven't tested it out too much as I was on vacation and was busy with other duties but did try it out a bit. There are no rings and thankfully no dark spot at all. Of course the throw isn't as good as a lot of people like but I don't need it to light up something at 100 yards very often.

It took a lot of e-mails but I was finally able to locate one with an OP reflector. The only issue I had when I first got it is the mode and group changes were very erratic. The threads on the head were pretty dirty so cleaned it up and tested it and mode changes as expected now.

I would say the OP is about medium, not too heavy. This pic makes it look like a high OP.







I think I would like to have the tactical grip ring removed once in a while but of course there's no spacer ring provided like the TK10. Anyone know if the TK11/TK10 spacer ring will fit? I've heard the spacer ring does leave a bit of a gab though.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Just got my TK11 R5 XP-G today. I couldn't be happier with it. That beam pattern is infinitely better than that of my TK11 R2 XR-E version. That was the fly in the ointment about the R2. Ceiling bounce test reveals that the R5 is a little brighter than the R2. The hotspot is less intense though which is to be expected. I reckon that this is the reason that the R2 looks brighter to the untrained eye.

Interestingly, the low is lower on my R5 version than on my R2. R5 pulls 160mA and R2 pulls 290mA from 1 x 18650 on low. I'm pretty sure my R2 has an unusually bright low mode compared with others.

I'm getting the tiniest amount of PWM type flicker with the R5. We're talking very high frequency and not noticeable to 99.9% of the population except freaks like me (apparently I can pick up on PWM that no one else can see). Not a problem whatsoever as the only situation I notice it in is when I'm frantically waving my hand in front of it as fast as I can. I'm picking up a faint whining noise on low too but not loud enough to be a problem.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG, a TK12 R5 with OP reflector 
I so want to have that, too bad the reflector isn't replaceable, well not without voiding warranty anyway.


----------



## dafeichu (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got an update today from a dealer that they could sell me a spacer for the TK12. Not sure if it's the same one as the TK11.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought Fenix only made one for the TK11. That one fits on the TK12, but it's too wide so it doesn't screw on the threads, but rather sits loosely on it. It works, but it's kinda meh :shrug:
Please let us know if yours is a correct fit on the threads or not.


----------



## snoop75 (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I also have a similar problem to below.

When the light is not used for approx 24 hours and switched on for the first time the mode the flashlight starts in is quite erratic. At times it also kind of turns off for a fraction of a second, then back on. I usually use the light in low mode (9 lumens). However when I switch the light on after not using it for a day or so it will start in 9 lumens mode and then erratically / randomly change to another mode without me twisting the head or depressing the clicky switch - it does it on its own. If I depress the clicky switch on/off a couple of times (without twisting head) the light will change modes randomly and at times even end up in strobe mode. After the clicky switch is flicked on/off a few times the problem is not reproducible.

Have contacted Fenix for advice on what to do - will post back if I hear from them.





StEaLtH_ said:


> I discovered a new problem with my TK12 R5. Though minor, sometimes in the 65 lumens mode (only mode so far I have seen this in) the light goes out for a split second after which it comes back. Had this happen a couple of times now, but I can't seem to reproduce it, it just sort of happens.
> 
> Anyone else have this?


----------



## AVSECB2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope my new TK11 was an anomaly, but the LED always stays on at a barely visible level. The only way to turn it off is to loosen the battery cap, but then the button won't turn on the light. Anyone heard of this problem?


----------



## ashe18c (Oct 21, 2010)

This happened to one of my 4sevens lights. I cleaned the threads, and it worked find after. The oil on the threads might be making contact with the contact ring on the head. Try wiping it down then screwing it back and see if it will work.


----------

